# Wish I Had More This Wood



## myingling (Feb 6, 2020)

stabilized Buckeye Burl ,,, Copper - Glass

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 6, 2020)

very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 6, 2020)

@Mike1950 maybe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 6, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Mike1950 maybe


every once in a while when I forget how much I hate buckeye. It is like elder -if you do not stabilize- worthless.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 6, 2020)

yes pretty much needs stabilizing and man does it suck up the resin lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 6, 2020)

Love buckeye burl. Very pretty calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice work and pretty wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 6, 2020)

Sweet lookin turkey call. Now you just need to post some pics of some spurs and beards that go with this call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 7, 2020)

Sure is inspiring! Must be someone on the site that has more available. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 7, 2020)

@The100road had some. Stan you still have buckeye available?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Feb 7, 2020)

Saw this over on OldGobbler. Very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 7, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> @The100road had some. Stan you still have buckeye available?



I do have some raw stuff that needs stabilizing still. I don’t know if it’s as pretty as that though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## djg (Feb 7, 2020)

Wish I had one like that, but I be afraid to use it.

Not meaning to hijack this thread, but what is stabilization? I'm not a turner yet and I've heard the term used often on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 7, 2020)

Disregard. Won't copy over


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 7, 2020)

djg said:


> Wish I had one like that, but I be afraid to use it.
> 
> Not meaning to hijack this thread, but what is stabilization? I'm not a turner yet and I've heard the term used often on this forum.


Impregnating softer, even punky woods with a unique resin that hardens when heated. Makes the soft wood/punky wood/etc. much harder and able to be worked. Need a vacuum pot to pull a vacuum. Submerge totally dry pieces of wood in the resin in the vacuum and pull a vacuum. When the wood seems to have soaked up all the resin it can, remove from the pot and put in an oven for a while until it hardens. Can put colors in the resin and make colored wood - even more than one color if you know how. That's the short description - of course there are details to worry about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## djg (Feb 7, 2020)

Anyone use a pressure cooker for the vacuum pot?


----------



## myingling (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks Yes that was nice piece ,,, i do like a little more blue in that wood but that one tuned out just fine 



djg said:


> Wish I had one like that, but I be afraid to use it.
> 
> .



their all made to use and hunt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 8, 2020)

myingling said:


> their all made to use and hunt



AGREE!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 8, 2020)

djg said:


> Wish I had one like that, but I be afraid to use it.
> 
> Not meaning to hijack this thread, but what is stabilization? I'm not a turner yet and I've heard the term used often on this forum.


Use of hardeners or more typically an acrylic resin injected under vacuum and then cured. Especially useful for soft or punky wood to become almost like a plastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 20, 2020)

@myingling Mike good looking as always! Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

